# Otos darting to the surface!



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Is this an O2 deficiency? The tank has been up for over two weeks now. They have been in it for a week.

29-gal, moderate to heavily planted, everything seems to be growing (except the crypts, which melted). DIY CO2, small powerhead (with quick filter) for circulation. 2.25wpg, dry ferts (mixed with DI water), dosed per the IE method.

Approx eight Otos and a dozen small Cherry Shrimp are the only fauna.

They have not exhibited this behavior until this afternoon. They are usually content to sit amongst the plants and munch away. Today they started haning out on the top third of the glass and occasionally darting to the surface - getting their head fully out of the water.

I was not providing any surface aggitation. Could the water be down in O2? I cannot see gill movement in the Otos to tell whether or not it is labored/more rapid.

I have been aggitating the surface (air venturi on the powerhead) for 30 mins now pretty vigorously and they are still exhibiting the behavior.

I added Excel today. Could that be annoying them? Anybody else had this problem with Excel?

The shrimp seem to have had no negative issues whatsoever. They seem to be happy.

Thanks in advance,

- Michael.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Oto's and cory's go up to the surface every once in a while to get a gulp of air. Then they store it in their intestines.

How much Excel did you add? About 2.5 ml is the usual dosage for your tank.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

I used the two capful (10 mL) initial dose. This is probably 2 mL or so less than that recommended, based on my SWAG of actual water volume.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Michael.
What are your water parameters? If the tank is only 2 weeks old you could have all sorts of things going on in there, so if you can get readings on your ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, etc., that might help.

As Left said, it is normal for them to come to the surface and gulp air, but if it suddenly started, something could be amiss. Oto's can be sort of delicate to acclimate, so that could be why they're affected and the shrimp aren't.

Since you already have DIY C02, you could try to do another water change without the Excel to see if that helps.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

I've seen ottos kind of do the snail thing when my water's been off - sticking their nose out of the water and staying there all day. Typically its not normal behavior.


----------

